# QAD rest hitting arrow/fletchings



## arrowshooters

I have another rest but by the looks of it it's not dropping until the fletching hits it. Make sure that it feels nice and smooth when you cock it and maybe tighten the cord a little more. And not to sound silly, but make sure that the cord is being pulled "down" when you draw. When setting mine up I leave the cord long through the cable then draw and let the rest set the proper length. Also, try shooting it with out cocking it and see if you have better results. This will definitely point to a timing issue.


----------



## TheArcheryBarn

As you come to full draw, you want the rest to go from the 80 degree up position, (cocked) to the 90 degree (full up) position about the last 3-4 inches of your draw cycle. Also on the right side of the rest, on the cocking wheel you will see two alignment marks. At full draw these to marks should be aligned. Then as you release the arrow, the rest will drop away clean. The fastest bow I've personally setup for a guy is a PSE, with hunting arrows shoots 305FPS, and the rest drops clean. If the rest is not standing up the last part of the draw cycle, the vanes will knock down the rest and looks like it has fallen, but the vanes are doing it, not the internal release in the rest.

www.TheArcheryBarn.com


----------



## fatboy111

Make sure your rest is clearing the shelf. I have seen a few of these have bounce back issues. The LD version seems to solve these issues when the launcher does not hit the shelf. The rest you have is limited in vertical adjustment. Also, as mentioned, the rest should reach full up the last few inches of the draw cycle. Try lengthening the cord enough to allow the rest to reach it's full position as you drop into the valley. Sometimes, it's just trail and error in finding that length. Good luck.


----------



## prohunter

QAD hunter rest are notorious for bounce back. I had one and it the same thing. You need to get the better models pro or hdx and your problem will be solved.


----------



## aronbo

your rest seems to be off center to the right. also looks like the shallow fork was was used instead of the deeper fork. do walk back tune that might give you alot of answers.


----------



## New2draw

TheArcheryBarn said:


> As you come to full draw, you want the rest to go from the 80 degree up position, (cocked) to the 90 degree (full up) position about the last 3-4 inches of your draw cycle. Also on the right side of the rest, on the cocking wheel you will see two alignment marks. At full draw these to marks should be aligned. Then as you release the arrow, the rest will drop away clean. The fastest bow I've personally setup for a guy is a PSE, with hunting arrows shoots 305FPS, and the rest drops clean. If the rest is not standing up the last part of the draw cycle, the vanes will knock down the rest and looks like it has fallen, but the vanes are doing it, not the internal release in the rest.
> 
> www.TheArcheryBarn.com


I'd bet that this is exactly the issue. Based on the drag marks on the bottom right fletching and the torn up felt on that side of your launcher, I'd give dollars to donuts that you're dragging the arrow through the rest until the wider part of the vane tries to squeeze though and pulls/knocks the drop away down. Make sure those two alignment marks are in line at full draw meaning you've made it to the full up position.


----------



## New2draw

Oh, and I hope the date on your camera is incorrect. Otherwise, this problem has been going on for an awfully long time.


----------



## pouf17

I had the same problem, and the reason was, the rubber was too thick in front of my rest, where the rest (fork) fall down. So, I lowered the rubber thickness, so that the rest at position down, was horizontal or square !..I had the same marks on my arrows..now, everything is OK.


----------



## Loon505

I had the same issue with a code red, had to tie the cable a lot lower than expected to resolve the problem.


----------



## rapids

Loon505 said:


> I had the same issue with a code red, had to tie the cable a lot lower than expected to resolve the problem.


Do you realize that you are responding to a thread that is almost 9 years old?


----------



## willicouls74

rapids said:


> Do you realize that you are responding to a thread that is almost 9 years old?


I'm just trying get figured out..everyone isn't born with bow in hand..rifle yes..bow no


----------

